# New soundcard



## --chris-- (Dec 3, 2019)

Hello

I have a Creative AE-5 but who suffers from parasite because of my new configuration. So I'm looking for an external version. I hesitate between the X3 and the X7.
My settings on my AE-5 are +50 bass, + 3db 62Hz, + 3db 125 Hz, + 1db 8k Hz, + 1db 16K Hz.
I am using the sound card for a DT770 pro type headphones, although at the moment I have a technica audio. What I like with the AE-5 is the audio quality of it and the power. To say for games and discussion the volume I use is 14.
I would like to have a model that is better suited to my needs.
The X7's concern for me is that it's not quite young.
Sorry for my english clearly not good I am french and I write with google translate.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 3, 2019)

What is parasite?


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 3, 2019)

"Static", i guess.


----------



## --chris-- (Dec 3, 2019)

I have strange noise all time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 4, 2019)

--chris-- said:


> I have strange noise all time.



Change speakers, enable spread spectrum, turn down audio in windows itself to halfway. Plug rig into wall directly or change wall outlets.


----------



## --chris-- (Dec 4, 2019)

I have already done all the tests. That's why I turn to an external solution. It remains for me to choose the model. It is probably due to the magnetic insulation this noise.

I selected two models Creative X7 and Creative X3. If you have any other model to offer me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 5, 2019)

You can make a home made EMi shield and see if that fixes your problem. All it takes is some double sided tape. cardboard, alu-foil

::EDIT::

Heres an old 'how to' thread


----------



## --chris-- (Dec 6, 2019)

No in my opinion the problem is the case. So for more trouble I turn to an external solution but which?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2019)

--chris-- said:


> No in my opinion the problem is the case. So for more trouble I turn to an external solution but which?



So you are prepared to throw away up to $380 rather than try out a simple solution with items that are easily found around the house and probably won't even take 5 mins to make and at most cost you the price of a roll of double sided or black tape if you had to buy anything because you think you are so certain what your problem is???  Whats the cost of double sided tape? $1? $2??

The problem you are suffering from is caused by other components that are causing some form of Electrical Magnetic Interference with the other components. A lot of these can be fixed by either positioning your soundcard in a different slot away from what is causing the interference or trying out a simple solution such as making an EMi shield. your AX-5 has one on the front covering all its main components and circuitry. Having one on the back won't kill you - It is not your case.


But if you think you know better than more experienced people here then It doesnt matter which option you go for as its your money. You are asking for us to validate your purchase when you wont even try out a simple possible solution that can save you so so much money.

waste your money on whichever you want. They will both solve your problem for 100-400x the cost of a simple homemade EMi shield.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 6, 2019)

An external card may have same issue but not likely, you could get an ifi nano idsd le for around same price but it is stereo out only with a decent headphone amp and 32bit 384khz audio (windows only goes up to 192khz but asio playback in aimp for example lets you use full 384khz). If this isn't an option I would go with the x3.

ifi software is very basic but it has fantastic sound for the price, creative has more software control but is less capable.

Also ifi released a firmware update for all models to include the Gibbs Transient Optimised Digital (GTO) Filter which is a great upgrade to an already great product imo.


----------



## --chris-- (Dec 8, 2019)

I've already made a PCI slot change of the card it's even worse to tell you where the noise is the least loud is the port above the graphics card. I also made a sound card exchange thinking that it had a problem but no. I also did a test with another graphics card the same sound.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 8, 2019)

Do you understand what an EMi shield even does?


----------



## --chris-- (Dec 8, 2019)

yes, I see what it is for. But as I tell you from the beginning I think the trouble comes from the motherboard. So that's why I'm looking for an external solution. I understand your point of view on the shield I do not say that I will not do it but if it does not work I will like your advice between the X3 and X7.


----------



## basementjack (Dec 8, 2019)

Chris, you might check out some of the higher end equipment that's sold to the music and film industry.






						Audio Interfaces | Sweetwater
					

Only at Sweetwater! ✅  0% Financing, ✅  FREE Shipping, and ✅  FREE Tech Support for Audio Interfaces!




					www.sweetwater.com
				




The focusrite 3rd generation line gets good reviews, and they are nice looking units.

Something like this: https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ite-scarlett-solo-3rd-gen-usb-audio-interface

Another one I've read a lot about but haven't tried is the Audient, their entry level is :








						Audient iD4
					

USB 2.0 Audio Interface with 1 Class A Mic Preamp, 1 JFET DI, and 2 Headphone Outputs - Mac/PC/iOS




					www.sweetwater.com
				




All these companies have higher end offerings as well.

Pricing on all this ranges from just under $100, or up into $1000s but I think most people feel you can get a really good quality piece for $100-200.


----------

